# Summertime is here



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Sounds like a great day. Glad the winds finally broke for ya.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Tom, I'm undecided,
should this be in the fishing reports
or in the bragging spot?

                [smiley=happy.gif]


Mike P, not sure if broke and wind should ever be used in a sentence together in polite company...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey when mother nature is smiling you gotta be thankful you're on a boat fishing.

Would've traded all the bonitos for one decent dolphin!

-T


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

> Tom, I'm undecided,
> should this be in the fishing reports
> or in the bragging spot?
> 
> ...


Hehehe well if you ever get a chance to use his chum grinder on some bonita that had been laying on deck stewing for a couple hours, you would wish for someone breakin wind just to freshen up the air a little  I got to hand it to him as he definitely has that boat rigged nice and he knows what is going on out there. If I can get some things straightened out I will be back chummin away though. Good times and good people.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Wonder how much chum we coulda made outta this guy?


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

I am pretty sure that you would have to trade out that little chum bag for maybe an oyster sack. I think the bigger question would be who is gonna gaff it, how much of the interior of your boat would be left after he was done floppin around, and how long before the Steve Erwin mothership showed up, course you could always pass em a bag of venison jerky to maintain piece. ;D


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Your better off making some chum outta one of these guys.  The oily blubber would make one damn good slick.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are much better if steaked and thrown on the grill. Look into the history of Florida, they were/are considered a delicacy. 

-T


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Mmm those r tasty


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Very cool report about an exciting day. Thanks for sharing.


----------

